

Beta Testers wanted new Blackberry Site, Pinota - pinota
http://www.pinota.com

======
pinota
Sorry if this is inappropriate for this site. I need beta testers with
Blackberrys so that I can test the different screen sizes.

~~~
dmix
Why not use the RIM Smartphone Simulator if your on Windows to test it out?

I posted today about this: [http://dmix.ca/2008/10/creating-a-blackberry-
version-of-your...](http://dmix.ca/2008/10/creating-a-blackberry-version-of-
your-rails-application/)

